# My right breast feels like someone used it as a punching bag



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Seriously. It's so tender, that when one of my kids bumps it, I want to cry. I don't have a fever, there are no red spots or lumps, it's not hot, it just is really tender. It doesn't feel like any plugged duct I've ever had before--the pain is general rather than localized--but good grief, it hurts and I need some relief. It doesn't help that Daniel likes to knead it like a lump of dough.


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

I would bet that it is a plugged duct, even if it is different from what you have experienced before. I get 'strange' plugged ducts myself. Or the other thing is it could be an internal yeast infection. Then, it would be painful when you are nursing. Most likely I would think it would be plugged ducts. I would do preventative things to make sure it doesn't turn into mastitis as well.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm... I went to the dr when ds2 was less than 2 weeks old, telling her that I had mastitis. I didn't have a fever, there were no lumps, no redness, but I KNEW. I managed to convince her based on my history of having mastitis three tmes with ds1. And wouldn't you know...by the time I left the dr, filled the presciption at the pharmacy and got home, there were angry red stripes on my breast. So it surely was mastitis, I just caught it early.

You might try motrin around the clock, alternate heat and ice, rest rest rest, and drink lots of water. If you feel a mass at all, if you see any red streaks, if you develop any fever, head straight to the dr. I've seen a breast abscess, and it's not pretty. So don't ignore symptoms of a plug or infection!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Not painful while nursing, except when Babymort is squeezing me. I had a weird bra issue the other day, so I bet that's it. I'm trying to massage from the sore area towards the nipple when I nurse, but it's hard with Daniel's hand there.


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

I had this problem when DS was 6 weeks old, and I never really figured out what it was. My doc thought it was engorgement but wrote me a scrip in case it was mastitis. I never filled it. I did hot compresses and pumped the breast to get it as empty as possible and had DS nurse on it almost exclusively for 2 days. That cleared it up & the pain was gone within 3 days. I had the same thing start up on the other side a week ago and I did the hot compress and pump and it never went any further.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

It sounds like a plugged duct to me too, I had one of those. Ouch. I ended up one night after she nursed and wasn't interested in nursing any more (she was tired







) hooking up the breast pump and pumping on low suction for 10 minutes on, 5 minutes off. I did that for about an hour and it finally cleared out. Another thing I found helpful was to take my manual pump into the shower and pump under hot water.

Definitely watch for signs of mastitis, also.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey! I was just helping a friend of mine with this same problem. We decided, to treat it like a plugged duct for now, and see how it goes. I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Mastitis is not always accompanied by a fever. You should assume it is mastitis and treat it as such (antibiotics if you are willing) until proven otherwise, before the infection becomes systemic or recurrent.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Sry I didn't have time to finish my post: you need to start taking the max dosage of advil asap because that is an anti-inflammatory. You really should see a dr or nurse midwife (who can prescribe antibiotics) asap. Sometimes mastitis goes away on its own but the risk of it becoming systemic is serious... you don't want it to get to that point.

Double your fluid (preferably water) intake.

Do not sling, ilft, or push anything.

Do not exercise your upper body.

Lie in bed and just nurse, if possible.

Hot baths, castor oil packs might help too.

I went through hell and back with recurrent mastitis.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Much better today! I've been drinking tons of water and massaging when he nurses. Oh, and trying to hold his little hand so he doesn't knead me like dough.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm glad you're feeling better. You probably already know this but you could try lecithin to speed things up.
~Cath


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Glad you feel better! Massaging the area like crazy always worked for me. I agree, the pain can be so unbearable and there really is nothing like it, and you just "know" what it is. Reducing sugar intake always helped me too, and simple carbs.


----------

